# Điều hòa không khí có lưu lượng gió lớn phù hợp với không gian rộng



## tranthibinh (5/5/22)

*Điều hòa không khí có lưu lượng gió lớn phù hợp với không gian rộng
*





*CÔNG TY TNHH THƯƠNG MẠI DỊCH VỤ THIÊN NGÂN PHÁT  

HOTLINE - ZALO :  0909 333 162 -  Ms Hà *
_* 
Tel:  (028) 66 789 516 -  (028) 66 764 052 - (028) 66 789 520 -  (028)66.764.050 - Ms Ngân*_
* 
EMAIL: ctythiennganphat@gmail.com 

Website:  maylanhdaikin.vn

Địa chỉ: 244/25 Đường HT17, KP.2, Phường Hiệp Thành, Quận 12, TP.HCM
*
Daikin là nhà sản xuất máy điều hòa không khí hàng đầu thế giới và các sản phẩm của chúng tôi được bán tại hơn 140 quốc gia. Kể từ đầu những năm 1930, chúng tôi đã tiến một bước dài trong việc hiện thực hóa một môi trường và chất lượng cuộc sống tốt hơn thông qua việc cung cấp các giải pháp điều hòa không khí. Khám phá tiếng nói của khách hàng, công nghệ quan trọng và câu chuyện của chúng tôi. Khám phá Daikin.
*Điều hòa Packaged* là loại điều hòa không khí có lưu lượng gió lớn rất phù hợp với không gian rộng như: nhà hàng, nhà xưởng, cho các văn phòng rộng. Với đặc thù đường ống gas dài của dòng điều hòa này tạo điều kiện lắp đặt dễ dàng.

Tăng sự ổn định của máy nén bằng cách cân bằng thời gian chạy máy nén của mỗi dàn.
Bảo vệ áp suất cao và áp suất thấp.
Bảo vệ máy nén và động cơ quá tải.
Báo lỗi cảm biến.
Thời gian chạy máy nén tối thiểu để đảm bảo hồi dầu.
*Máy lạnh tủ đứng Daikin FVGR200PV1/RZUR200PY1 Inverter gas R410a*
*

*
93.500.000 VNĐ / BỘ
(Giá đã bao gồm VAT)

*Máy lạnh tủ đứng Daikin FVGR250PV1/RZUR250PY1 Inverter gas R410a*
*

*
95.100.000 VNĐ / BỘ
(Giá đã bao gồm VAT)
*Máy lạnh tủ đứng Daikin FVPR250PY1/RZUR250PY1 Inverter gas R410a*
*

*
97.400.000 VNĐ / BỘ
(Giá đã bao gồm VAT)
*Máy lạnh tủ đứng Daikin FVPR400PY1/RZUR400PY1 Inverter gas R410a*
*

*
145.000.000 VNĐ / BỘ
(Giá đã bao gồm VAT)
*Máy lạnh tủ đứng Daikin FVPR500PY1/RZUR500PY1 Inverter gas R410a*
*

*
165.800.000 VNĐ / BỘ
(Giá đã bao gồm VAT)

*NGOÀI RA THIÊN NGÂN PHÁT CHUYÊN CUNG CẤP MÁY LẠNH LG, DAIKIN, MITSUBISHI, PANASONIC....*

*RẤT HÂN HẠNH ĐƯỢC PHỤC VỤ QUÝ KHÁCH!
Nguồn tin: Tin tức & Sự kiện -*


----------

